# Tv Samsung 29 Slim, azulado



## leansms (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola:
En realidad ya no se ve mas el color azul. 


Tengo un tv samsung Slim 29 pulgadas MODELO CL-29Z5OMQ








Hace 5 años lo tengo. 

Cuando lo prendo, noto que las letras blancas (indicadoras de canal) empiezan en color amarillo y se ponen blancas como debe ser a los pocos segundos.

Y el televisor lo notaba un poco azulado. Ahora desaparecio el color azul. se ve amarillento


La otra vez hacia un ruido en alta frecuencia. Y le puse en una bobina una maderita, ya que vibraba y me molestaba. con la maderita haciendo de cuña, dejo de vibrar.

Ahora dos meses despues me aparece esto. 


*Recien como que empezo a ponerse loco, aparecio un pantallazo azul, 

ahora se ve como amarillo. o sea falta totalmente el color azul * 

*
Habra que cambiar algun capacitor?

Investigue y esto puede ser lo que pase:
* Probable falla en circuitos de croma o video, etapa de salida video  rojo (OUP R) o en el TRC. si pueden ayudarme se los agradecere mucho : )  !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2012)

Resoldá el zócalo del tubo , revisá soldaduras frias ahí.

Quitá y volvé a colocar la plaqueta del tubo varias veces para eliminar falsos contactos.

Y nos contás


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 1, 2012)

el unico capacitor que puedes cambiar es el de 10µf por 250 volt (donde estan los 180 volt del amplificador de video) pero esa falla se me ase que es soldadura frias


----------



## leansms (Ago 1, 2012)

Hago eso y les cuento. gracias


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola de nuevo. Estuve repasando casi todas las soldaduras. Pero no note mejoria. 

Hasta hace minutos se veia asi , como con sombrita azulada y letras borrosas






cuando cambio de canal se ven estas lineas






En video se ve asi






AHORA (despues de 15 minutos de repasar las soldaduras, se ve mas oscuro, recien se veia mas bien, pero como que se oscurecio. LAS LETRAS SE VEN BORROSAS, como si el viento se las llevara para la derecha.

Cuando entro en modo VIDEO ahora se ve ozul oscuroooooooo mal.

Y la tele ahora se ve asi miren, empeoro mucho luego de unos minutos. como oscura y muy brilloso las caras sin nitidez. 







Cuando apago la TV se ve como un punto Azul en el medio que se apaga de apoco. 

La tele ayer se veia media amarilla (sin azules), pero luego de apagada toda la noche, por la mañana y mediodia se veia casi normal, aunque media azulada. 

Ahora se ve oscura, brillosas las caras. 

*QUE SERA? Que debo mirar?*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

ajusta el foco y revisa si los cañones están emitiendo bien,
revisa el capasitor que filtra los 180 volt del amplificador de videdo


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

Hola, ajuste el foco. Va saque la plaqueta y la volvi a conectar al foquito, y todo sigue igual.


Por lo que lei, es el efecto cometa tambien lo que le pasa a la TV. 


> Efecto "Cola de cometa", corrimiento de los  colores intensos o brillantes. Producido por debilitamiento del TRC,  inadecuada polarización, o defecto en los amplificadores de video (OUT  R, G, *B*).


Cuando me decis que revise los cañones,* o el capacitor que filtra los 180 Volts del amplificador de video (NO SE DONDE ESTA), la verdad no entiendo mucho porque no tengo los conocimientos tecnicos*. (solo tengo algo de mañas, soldadores, multimetros, etc etc, y algunas tvs reparadas o cosas gracias a internet)
*
Aca dejo las imagenes. En que imagen y que zonas debo revisar?  (ejemplo: Imagen 1 , Zona A)*
*
Y si debo chequear voltajes (pongo el multimetro en 200 Volts, la punta negra del multimetro donde la mando? En puesta a tierra? Y la punta roja? Si me aclaran eso tambien. 
*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

en la imagen numero 3 en esa placa esta el capasitor ...



> Efecto "Cola de cometa", corrimiento de los colores intensos o brillantes. Producido por debilitamiento del TRC, inadecuada polarización, o defecto en los amplificadores de video (OUT R, G, B).


eso mismo te dije en el mensaje #6 con otras palabras

===================================================
te recomiendo que tengas cuidado en esa zona existen altos voltages


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en la imagen numero 3 en esa placa esta el capasitor ...
> 
> 
> eso mismo te dije en el mensaje #6 con otras palabras
> ...



Hola.

Saque los capacitores ( 10UF 250 Volts), los medi con el Multimetro, y me dan 8.64 Aproximadamente, o sea todo bien

O sea que estan descartados los capacitores


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

8.64 a 10 µđ es un error del 14 % ,,,, pero si esta mas o menos bien,,,,,
bueno mide tencion en el lugar donde esta puesto ese capacitor,tiene que aver 180 volt o un poco mas
.lego mide cuanta tencion hay en cada cañon R , B y G ,
puede que este quemado el ic amplificador de video


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> 8.64 a 10 µđ es un error del 14 % ,,,, pero si esta mas o menos bien,,,,,
> bueno mide tencion en el lugar donde esta puesto ese capacitor,tiene que aver 180 volt o un poco mas
> .lego mide cuanta tencion hay en cada cañon R , B y G ,
> puede que este quemado el ic amplificador de video




A ver, para medir la tension que me decis del capacitor. Pongo el multimetro en 200 Volts, Pongo la punta negra en el negativo del capacitor, y el positivo en el positivo del capacitor? Esta bien asi? Tambien debo chequear el otro capacitor que esta en la esquina ?


Despues las tensiones de cada cañon, es la imagen 2 donde señale los colores de esos cables? Si son esos, Los mido poniendo el negro del multimetro en puesta a tierra del tv y el positivo del multimetro en cada color ?
*
LOS MIDO CON EL TV en Stand By? o prendido?*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

con el tv encendido se mide,,,
imagen 3 ,seccion c ,ay tres resistencias grandes de 1k8  o 1,8 k ,medi en la terminal de cada una de esas resistencias ,del lado que se conecta al zocalo del trc



dame el nombre del ic amplificador de video tda algo,no me acuerdo los numeros


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

Ahora chequeo las 3 resistencias. Medidas sin el TV enchufado me dan 1,8 - 1,8 y 1,827

El amplificador de Video me dice esto: TDA 6107JF   (653297  YNGO7483)

Dejo esta imagen por si sirve mejor en caso que haya que ver algo en la zona


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

las resistencias están bien,tensión tenes que medir en BK GK y RK ,justo donde las resistencias que mencione (y chassis o el mismo negativo del capacitor de 10µf x 250 volt)



aca esta la hoja de datos del ic amplificador de video,luego te digo como se prueba


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> las resistencias están bien,tensión tenes que medir en BK GK y RK ,justo donde las resistencias que mencione (y chassis o el mismo negativo del capacitor de 10µf x 250 volt)



A ver si entiendo bien porque no ubico BK, GK, y RK. Pongo el negativo del Multimetro en el Negativo del Capacitor. Y el positivo del multimetro, en cualquier extremo de cada resistencia? No explotara nada asi no? jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

segui la pista (cobre) de una punta de la resistencia (en la foto tiene una raya negra)y bas a encontrar en la serigrafia las letras que te mencione(yo las estoy viendo en la foto que pusiste de la placa) y la otra punta del tester colocala en donde dise GND (o en el negativo del capacitor) ,ya ¡¡
pon el tester en la escala de 200 volt y mide,no explota nada,(a no ser que metas las puntas en otro lugar)
por las dudas pones el tester en la escala de 1000 volt



mira los puntos rojos que marque (no soy bueno con el potochop o como se llame el pain )



*en esos puntos  son GK BK y RK** y GND o negativo esta ay grande entre medio de los puntos*


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> segui la pista (cobre) de una punta de la resistencia (en la foto tiene una raya negra)y bas a encontrar en la serigrafia las letras que te mencione(yo las estoy viendo en la foto que pusiste de la placa) y la otra punta del tester colocala en donde dise GND (o en el negativo del capacitor) ,ya ¡¡
> pon el tester en la escala de 200 volt y mide,no explota nada,(a no ser que metas las puntas en otro lugar)
> por las dudas pones el tester en la escala de 1000 volt
> 
> ...




Gracias, si los habia encontrado.

Puse en 1000 Voltios el multimetro por miedo a quemarlo. Me dio estos resultados, variando poco para abajo o para arriba, pero en promedio dio esto

BK = 058
RK = 074
GK = 086 

A cuantos voltios equivalen esos? me confundi. 580 Volts, 740, y 860 Voltios??? 

Algo anda mal aca con estos valores no?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

no puede nunca tener 580 volt ,confundiste la lectura,es 58 volt

BK = 58 volt  es muy bajo,están todas las tensiones bajas ,(tendría que tener al menos 100 volt )
*y cuanta tensión hay en el capasitor de 10µ x 250 volt? *


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no puede nunca tener 580 volt ,confundiste la lectura,es 58 volt
> 
> BK = 58 volt  es muy bajo,están todas las tensiones bajas ,(tendría que tener al menos 100 volt )
> *y cuanta tensión hay en el capasitor de 10µ x 250 volt? *




191 Voltios exacto me tira los dos capacitores esos.


68 Voltios  Green K, y Red K

Y 58 Voltios BlueK


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

esa tensión esta bien (lo normal es 180 volt,los 10 volt que sobran, )
a probar el ic tda-amplificador de video,
primero mide los tres diodos que están puestos en la placa,(con el tv apagado)
luego si están todos los diodos en buen estado,
as lo siguiente cambia el tda por uno igual,(se pueden hacer mas pruebas para confirmar si esta el ic quemado,pero no me animo a decírtelas,no sea que quemes todo ),lo mas sensato es que lo cambien directamente,no es costoso,debe andar entre los 12 y 20 pesos y ya que esta tambien compra un capacitor de 10 x 250 y cambialo tambien


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> esa tensión esta bien (lo normal es 180 volt,los 10 volt que sobran, )
> a probar el ic tda-amplificador de video,
> primero mide los tres diodos que están puestos en la placa,(con el tv apagado)
> luego si están todos los diodos en buen estado,
> as lo siguiente cambia el tda por uno igual,(se pueden hacer mas pruebas para confirmar si esta el ic quemado,pero no me animo a decírtelas,no sea que quemes todo ),lo mas sensato es que lo cambien directamente,no es costoso,debe andar entre los 12 y 20 pesos y ya que esta tambien compra un capacitor de 10 x 250 y cambialo tambien



 medi los 3 Diodos que estan juntos. Puse el multimetro en Continuidad, y me dan los tres 600

Entonces mañana me compro ese TDA. Espero que tengan ese modelo. porque a veces cuando no tienen el mismo modelo, ofrecen algo que para ellos es parecido o va funcionar.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

puede que cambien algunas letras al final,pero trata de que sea el mismo ic


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> puede que cambien algunas letras al final,pero trata de que sea el mismo ic



Ok. Mañana lo cambiare. 

*
Tenes idea porque en este televisor, cuando quiero descargar el tuvo por  seguridad, no me hace el chispeo caracteristico de descarga??

Con el tv phillips del comedor que es mas chiquito, hacia un ruido mas  fuerte y chispeo de descarga, en cambio en este, es como si no haria  nada cuando le meto el destornillador con puesta a tierra*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

y para que querés descargarlo?mientras no toques el cable rojo del flyback ,no hay problemas ,yo nunca los descargo ,bueno solo si tengo que cambiar el flyback o el tubo


----------



## leansms (Ago 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y para que querés descargarlo?mientras no toques el cable rojo del flyback ,no hay problemas ,yo nunca los descargo ,bueno solo si tengo que cambiar el flyback o el tubo



Jaja por seguridad. pero bueno si no es necesario no lo hare mas, a menos que tocke el cable rojo. Pense que se debia hacer siempre.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2012)

leansms dijo:


> Jaja por seguridad. pero bueno si no es necesario no lo hare mas, a menos que tocke el cable rojo. Pense que se debia hacer siempre.



no siempre,ademas es peligroso,un descuido y quemas algo de la placa,lo que si hay que descargar es el capasitor de la fuente(el grande del primario),con una lampara,nunca haciendo un corto,pero si tocas esa parte no ase falta descargar nada


----------



## leansms (Ago 3, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no siempre,ademas es peligroso,un descuido y quemas algo de la placa,lo que si hay que descargar es el capasitor de la fuente(el grande del primario),con una lampara,nunca haciendo un corto,pero si tocas esa parte no ase falta descargar nada




Hola, le cambie el  TDA, el numerito de arriba era todo igual. lo que cambio era lo de abajo esos otros numeros, pero es

TDA 6107JF    N3C8T1    Hn0326  3 x




El TV no me prende ahora. o sea, pareciera que va prender. Hace el ruido, la luz de stand by se ve que se apaga, cuando apreto el boton del control se mueve y titila la luz del encendido, pero no da imagen :S

Y eso que lo cambie bien al TDA, todo bien soldado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2012)

y si volvés a poner el ic viejo prende?


----------



## leansms (Ago 3, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y si volvés a poner el ic viejo prende?



Bueno, lo cambio y te aviso dentro de unos minutos

Con el IC n uevo:
La luz de Stand By cuando apreto el Power se enciende una vez, despues 4  veces, y pasados unos segundos una sola vez por ultima vez


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2012)

dale avisame ¡¡¡


----------



## leansms (Ago 3, 2012)

le puse el viejo TDA , y Si prende, sigue con el mismo problema


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2012)

si con el viejo tda prende ,es porque el tda nuevo o no sirve o ,,quizás quedo alguna pista en corto cuando lo soldaste ¡¡


----------



## leansms (Ago 3, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si con el viejo tda prende ,es porque el tda nuevo o no sirve o ,,quizás quedo alguna pista en corto cuando lo soldaste ¡¡



No creo, mira que lo mire bien con lupa y luz. El soldado era perfecto digamos. 


No influira el numero de abajo N3C8T1    Hn0326  3 x??? O es el mismo que el TDA original?

Habra alguna forma de medir el TDA nuevo para ver si falla?


----------



## cites (Ago 3, 2012)

hola amigo leansms  medi los cañones del tubo,  de los tres colores  r b  g  a cada uno le intercede una R levantala   prende el tv  no va haber   imagen  ,  con el tester en  mas de 100 v  pones una R de 150k entre las  puntas negra y roja  despues pone la punta negra a masa  y con la punta  roja toca cada color se te va a prender color por color si esta por  debajo de 50 v esta malo si esta en 70 esta aceptable si esta en 100   esta bueno  capaz que no te dan iguales   pero ese es tu problema  comenta los resultados o algo que no entendiste


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2012)

cites ayer lo mido y le daba
 BK = 58
 RK = 74
 GK = 86
por eso le dije que reemplazara el tda


----------



## leansms (Ago 3, 2012)

Recien los medi de nuevo. Y andan en los 80 Voltios promediando los rgb. la tv dentro de todo se ve mejor, porque le ajuste el color, contraste mas bajo, etc.

Pero sigue un poco el  barrido hacia la derecha. 

Y cuando pongo en video, se ven las lineas que cruzan de izquierda a derecha un poquito en diagonal. 







Mañana voy a comprar otro TDA en otra casa, y voy a probarlo nuevamente


----------



## leansms (Ago 4, 2012)

Hola Muchachos, le cambie el TDA por otro que compre. Y el problema sigue. No cambiaron los sintomas

(aclaro que los colores azul rojo y amarillo se ven desde hace 2 dias)


Recien lo apague, le movi el chupete, le saque la maderita que hace cuña para que no vibre la bobina,  y lo prendi de nuevo y se veia PERFECTO!!!! pero se volvio a ver mal despues  20 segundos 

Los voltajes de los cañones promedian cada uno los 60 voltios


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2012)

buena noticia los cañones estan bien,pero no entiendo esto





> le saque la maderita que hace cuña


resta revisar el zócalo del tubo ,ve si no esta medio verde los contactos


----------



## cites (Ago 4, 2012)

hola demuevo  estan desparejos los cañones deverias bajar g2 con el pote de el flyback para ver si salen las lineas de retardo que tenes si eso no resulta ya abria que ver la parte del abl con que tenciones esta


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2012)

leansms dijo:


> Los voltajes de los cañones promedian cada uno los 60 voltios


esas son nuevas y ultimas mediciones


----------



## ikepaz (Ago 4, 2012)

leanmsm, revisa bien la placa donde esta el zocalo del tubo,en esos tv se da que se alteran las resistencias,los capacitores que ya te mencionaron o los diodos,levanta componente por componente ,si podes tiralos y pone nuevos no son costosos, ya vi varios casos que les diagnosticaron trc y no fue asi.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## leansms (Ago 4, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> buena noticia los cañones estan bien,pero no entiendo esto
> resta revisar el zócalo del tubo ,ve si no esta medio verde los contactos



La maderita cuña, es un pedazo de madera que puse a una bobina que tiene como monedas de imanes, para que no vibre y haga un sonido muy molesto. si la bonina esa no tiene la maderita, luego de minutos, se escucha un zumbido en alta freciencia ya que vibra. cuando le puse la maderita para que aprete no vibro mas. eso lo hice hace 2 meses. 


La verdad no entiendo que pasa. Le desarme todo de nuevo. Le repase las soldaduras. 

La lamparita sus contactos estaban medio verdes, pero le pase una lija al agua, muy fina ayer, por si era el problema. pero no lo soluciono.


Recien lo arme todo de nuevo. Sigue igual, o peor. mas oscuro se ve. Cuando enciendo el TV se arma como una silueta de guitarra gelatinada en el tv, hasta que se acomoda y despues de unos segundos viene la imagen muy de a poco.


*
EDITO:

Recien saque y volvi a conectar la plaqueta. Hay un cable rojo que esta medio flojo que conecta al zocalo  blanco , lo tocketie ahi, lo aprete. aunque esta medio flojo* *

AHORA ANDA BIEN!! 2 MINUTOS Y ESTA ANDANDO BIEN.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2012)

cambia el zocalo ,debe estar todo oxidado por dentro ,por eso se ve verde las patitas del tubo .
y ayer o antes de ayer te marcaba cualquier cosa las tensiones de R , B y G


----------



## leansms (Ago 4, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> cambia el zocalo ,debe estar todo oxidado por dentro ,por eso se ve verde las patitas del tubo .
> y ayer o ante
> 
> cambia el zocalo ,debe estar todo oxidado por dentro ,por eso se ve verde las patitas del tubo




Ya van como 8 minutos y la TV esta andando bien. Se ve perfecta. Si aparece ese problema de nuevo, comentare aca, y comprare un nuevo zocalo

Quizas el problema no era el TDA, creo que era el zocalo. y el cablecito ese rojo que estaba bastante flojo. lo aprete para abajo, le tire el botoncito amarillo y ahi quedo. Esperemos siga viendose asi de bien.

Voy a armarla y vere como sigue. y vuelvo a comentar.



Las nuevas mediciones con el TV andando bien son:

BLUE: 90 Volts

RED y GREEN 120 a 124 Volts


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2012)

así es el problema no era el tda,no te explique del todo bien como se lo probava ,por miedo a que rompas algo,
un ojo entrenado (teniendo el tv a la vista) se ubiera dado cuenta que la falla estaba en el zocalo,seguro se vuelve a descomponer, hay que reemplazar el socalo


----------



## leansms (Ago 4, 2012)

Ok. Bueno, por ahora lo seguire mirando a ver como anda estos dias. si el problema aparece. le cambiare el zocalo. y les avisare por aca. 

Gracias por la ayuda!!


----------

